# Are there Drivers Gear lowering springs specific for the Beetle?



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

I did not want to slam it, just lower it slightly. I wanted the dealership to install them before I took delivery of the car so it would be under warranty. Yes, I am getting old. :laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ddaarr said:


> I did not want to slam it, just lower it slightly. I wanted the dealership to install them before I took delivery of the car so it would be under warranty. Yes, I am getting old. :laugh:


H&R Sport Springs, for the Beetle, will give you the slight drop in height you're looking for. 
Keep in mind that your OEM McPherson Front Struts will then add harshness to your 'ride'.
To reduce that harshness you need to add struts that are designed for a 'lowered' Beetle.
Bilstein makes an excellent one that offers a much thicker piston than OEM's for better ride 
quality over rough roads.

To coordinate lower springs in your Turbo Beetle with the proper Bilstein Front struts you need
to order Bilstein #35-108191. They are listed as being for the VW Rabbit with OEM springs but 
are the right ones for your Turbo Beetle when you add lower front springs. The lowest price I
was able to purchase them at was $238.99 each. See Ebay ad #381268662649. Big difference
in ride quality over OEM's. They are not adjustable, but unless you're thinking about tracking the car,
which will lead you into adjustable coil overs, they are great for street driving.


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

Can anyone confirm there are no Drivers Gear lowering springs specific for Beetle? Thanks


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

ddaarr said:


> Can anyone confirm there are no Drivers Gear lowering springs specific for Beetle? Thanks


VW racing sells lowering Springs check your VW dealer to see if they sell them if not contact ECs tuneing. I can't confirm if drive gear sells them.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We do have VWR sport springs for The Beetle, you can check out all our current options - *Here*


Andy


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

I found Drivers Gear part# 5k4 071 677 B. Its a VW part. I called my VW service adviser and he said it does not void any warranty if installed properly. He did not try to scare me into having the dealership install them.


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone else put Driver gear springs on their beetle? I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Do the H & R Sport Springs.

I have them installed. The ride is fine and love the stance. 

There is no warranty issue with installing them.


----------



## Féfi (Nov 9, 2017)

ddaarr said:


> Anyone else put Driver gear springs on their beetle? I'm having second thoughts.


Sorry for reviving the topic, but I have the same doubt about the Drive Gear!

I had these springs in my GTI MK7 and I really liked the result, for me it was perfect. I've already had H & R and Eibach springs in other cars and without doubt the compatibility and comfort of the Drive Gear with the vehicle, for those looking for something more "OEM-like", it is superior ...

Now I'm with a 2014 Beetle and I wonder if there are Drive Gear springs for it and if so what would be the part number.

The number posted here (5k4 071 677 B) from what I researched refers to the Golf MK6, would it be the same springs for the Beetle 2014?

Has anyone put drive gear on a Beetle?


----------



## ilmattius (Jun 25, 2012)

*looking for that OEM ride!*

I'm thinking of the H&R sport springs for my 18 Dune, with the Bilstein #35-10819 struts... will they fit?


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

*Looking for that Better Than OEM Ride!*

I have spent a fair amount of time finding OEM spring numbers for MK5 VW's and attempting to know what is in my 2017 Beetle S, but have failed to find information on SPRING RATES. I know all the OEM part numbers and a few terse appended statements. For example the rears springs in my Beetle are part number 1K0 511 GA according to one dealer parts counter. This PN has a statement "for vehicles with rough road equipment" - there is no such item listed as "Standard Features" or "Packages/Options" on the factory window tag of my Beetle. The spring color code is 1 white paint mark and 4 brown paint marks. I want a shorter, lighter (or softer) spring. To make an informed decision, spring rates and spring lengths are necessary. I am certain any aftermarket spring will be shorter and heavier (or stiffer).

I have search many places including this website and not seen this information. Dealers are of little help.

In the days I had GM A-body cars (Chevelle, GTO, Cutlass, etc) such information was easy to obtain.


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

*Looking for that Better Than OEM Ride!*

Tried to post a reply to this thread and it just went away. Let's see if I can remember what I entered - a least most of it.

I have spent a lot of time trying to discover SPRING RATES for all the springs used on MK5 (A5) VW's of which the 2012+ Beetles are based upon. Using two local VW dealers parts counters, I believe I have a list of all the MK5 springs, the color codes, and some comments on a few regarding use. My 2017 Beetle S has rear springs with part number 1K0 511 115 GA and the paint code in the list, and as observed on the vehicle, is 1 white paint spot and 4 brown paint spots. There is a notation that this spring is "for vehicles with rough road equipment" but the factory window sticker has no such specification in the "Standard Features" or "Packages/Options" regarding such optional equipment..

I have searched many places including this website and the dealers mentioned above and have not been able to discover the needed information. The reason, for wanting different rear springs is the specification noted above. The Beetle sits too high in the rear and rides too rough. I want a shorter, lighter (softer) rear spring. It is necessary to know spring rates and spring lengths to make an informed decision regarding spring selections. I am sure aftermarket performance springs are shorter and heavier (stiffer). But it is just possible as my Beetle has this "rough road" spring, that there may be performance springs that are softer. Again, rhetorically, what is the spring rate and spring length - as compared to the installed spring?

When I had GM A-body cars, spring information was readily available. Seems quite more difficult in this situation.


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

*Found A Useful Spring*

I spent a fair amount of time communicating with VWoA - polite, but ultimately useless. I even found a webpage within the volkswagen.de website that solicited questions regarding one's vehicle, but they referred the question back to ... VWoA, and the latter suggested purchasing a service manual. I would not expect a list and specifications of all MKV springs in a service manual.

So I took on the task of locating 2016-17-18 Beetles of non-R-line spec and took the VIN's to a dealer parts department with a parts man willing to lookup spring parts numbers. The Beetles I referenced sit quite level.

A rear spring that will be useful and used in many (if not most) Beetles of "S", "SE", "SEL" spec is 1K0 511 115 FT. I do not have any information on spring rates or lengths, but my 2017 "S" with rear spring 1K0 511 115 GA sits at least 1.25 inches higher in the rear than in the front and does not sit level.


----------

